# Extra Cast Iron Fitting



## Djegan (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's my situation, I finished a job and ended up with an extra cast iron vented closet cross with a 2" top vent and 2" extended side inlet. It's charlotte pipe part number SV 459 D. Their website lists $415. I would really like to unload it for $200 and the price of shipping. This is negotiable, please contact me if you have interest. Thank you


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Djegan said:


> Here's my situation, I finished a job and ended up with an extra cast iron vented closet cross with a 2" top vent and 2" extended side inlet. It's charlotte pipe part number SV 459 D. Their website lists $415. I would really like to unload it for $200 and the price of shipping. This is negotiable, please contact me if you have interest. Thank you


So you think you can whore this site to sell your stolen fitting(s) without proper intro??


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not today


----------

